# Folsom Cyclocross... er, ah RodeoCross



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

The Folsom Cyclocross Series and practice starts this Nov 24th at the Folsom rodeo grounds under the lights.

We will do open practice and practice races mid-week and then 3 weekend (day time) races Dec - Jan.

Mid-week we run the short course at night, race weekends we will expand the course to 1 mile laps.

This will be a fun, tight technical course. For more info check out http://www.bicyclingevents.com


----------

